# please ban this member



## roastedspleen (Sep 6, 2011)

my brother thought it would be funny to try to sound like one of those overly sensitive weirdos on youtube that harrass people for feeding rats to their animals. ignore any posts that he posts he named himself animallover or something stupid please someone ban him


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 6, 2011)

I gave him a warning for now hopefully he stops trolling


----------



## roastedspleen (Sep 6, 2011)

hes trolling for fun.......


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 6, 2011)

I know lol I will admit I have been known to troll yahoo answers.


----------



## roastedspleen (Sep 6, 2011)

lol the yahoo answers are funny cuz its so obvious sometimes i go on omeagle on mess with people their. its not like they can hold a chat for more than 5 seconds without asking if im a girl or want to "role play"


----------



## BOOZER (Sep 6, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I know lol I will admit I have been known to troll yahoo answers.



haha oh you naughty girl!! haha jk i KINDA do the same thing on certain subjects.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 6, 2011)

They make it too easy!


----------

